# Beetle doors



## badawson (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a 1968 Beetle that I want to restore. I am having a hard time removing the doors. Not the doors from the hinges, but the hinges from the body/pillars. Any suggestions. This has been an Arizona care since 1970, no visible surface rust, yet.
Do any of you know of any good VW restoration links?


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: Beetle doors (badawson)*

you'll need an impact screw driver (You strike it with a regular hammer). You can get them for $20-$25 at Sears or other hardware stores. Use the right sized bit for the Phillips screw! Too small and you strip it out. And use lots of penitrating oil.


----------



## badawson (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Beetle doors (groesche)*

Thanks, that is exactly what I did. I paid 10 dollars for my impact screwdriver at Autozone. I would have liked a Craftsman. I am hoping to see that product at K-mart soon.


----------

